# Intermittent fasting, whey protein, and weight loss?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Intermittent fasting, whey protein, and weight loss? by Jarret Morrow, M.D. For those of us who???re looking to lose weight, a recent study published in the British Journal of Nutrition might offer some hope. Losing weight is never easy as it requires a lifelong commitment to changes in dietary habits as well as activity level. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

